# I entered this! <3



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Do you like it? Yikes it went big.
*


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

At that size, if his mouth was open, that would be a big scary betta picture! Like Jaws, sort of....


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha that woulda been funny


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

And I entered this one ^_^


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf,

Wow, amazing clarity in that shot. What camera/how did you shoot that?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> lilchiwolf,
> 
> Wow, amazing clarity in that shot. What camera/how did you shoot that?


Its just a basic digital camera. I set the camera to LARGE and Auto. This little flower icon will pop up. It makes the pictures more detailed as it focuses itself, but it takes time to get it right. Zoom makes it go fuzzy, so I just got really close to the glass. He was a good spot in his photos. I think he likes to show off.;-)


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf,

The lighting was perfect. 

A great picture really gives you a chance to look over the condition of your betta in a way you can't do with the naked eye (as it is I have to put on reading glasses to get a good look at mine). 

Oh, did I mention I was partial to orange males?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> lilchiwolf,
> 
> The lighting was perfect.
> 
> ...


lol, yes you did. If he pops out orange babies do you want one?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf, 

Oh, yes, I would! 

Are you planning to breed him someday?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> lilchiwolf,
> 
> Oh, yes, I would!
> 
> Are you planning to breed him someday?


as long as he is not to old to do so, I hope!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

lilchiwolf,

Coolness!


----------

